# oil drain plug size



## skidmarkus (Sep 20, 2007)

what size wrench do i need to remove the oil drain plug on an 04 bev jetta


----------



## lxlMEATLOAFlxl (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: oil drain plug size (skidmarkus)*

check the manual??? if you have one. or the maintenance booklet. im sure you could find out online somewhere.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Are you serious. Go under you car with a metric socket set and you'll find out which fits.


----------

